# We Need Your Help!



## Josh DUK (Feb 13, 2020)

We want to find out how you think we should refer to the online forum. 

*We are considering changing the name we use to describe our online forum. We want to hear from you to find out which one we should use. *

*If you could click the link below and share your opinion, Diabetes UK would gladly appreciate it!*

https://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/s/we-need-your-help/

Josh
Online Community and Learning Manager


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## SueEK (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## Toucan (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 13, 2020)

Don't see need for Online, what is the point, self explanatory your online already being connected to web.  Both would be ok with word removed, prefer community so vote goes for that.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 13, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2020)

Done


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 14, 2020)

Done. Also think including Online pointless!


----------



## Robin (Feb 14, 2020)

Done! I agree with 'online' being unnecessary for the forum option, but if you get rid of 'online' for the community option, community has such a wider meaning, for me it conjures up a vision of groups of people with alternative lifestyles all living together, not a group of people online all ready and willing to answer questions and give support.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 14, 2020)

Robin said:


> Done! I agree with 'online' being unnecessary for the forum option, but if you get rid of 'online' for the community option, community has such a wider meaning, for me it conjures up a vision of groups of people with alternative lifestyles all living together, not a group of people online all ready and willing to answer questions and give support.



That's why I went for Forum.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 14, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Don't see need for Online, what is the point, self explanatory your online already being connected to web.  Both would be ok with word removed, prefer community so vote goes for that.


 cc @Robin @MikeyBikey 

I’m not sure... you could also have a face-to-face forum (community) meeting/initiative being organised and promoted as a new source of support.

imagine this scenario...

 “Come and join our Young People's Forum which will be held every week in 5 locations across the UK and is a chance to meet, mingle and discuss issues and challenges facing young people with T1D across all regions of the UK. Tea, coffee and soft drinks will be provided...”

Which would then be promoted or reported as the “Young People’s Forum”, but wouldn’t be online.


----------



## Robin (Feb 14, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> cc @Robin @MikeyBikey
> 
> I’m not sure... you could also have a face-to-face forum (community) meeting/initiative being organised and promoted as a new source of support.
> 
> ...


True, we are assuming people would think 'forum' as online, because we are coming from the standpoint of belonging to an online forum, so it seems obvious to us but it ain’t necessarily so!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 14, 2020)

In the olden days when we were still pink, not blue, it was known as Support Forum.  I think it a pity that the word "support" was lost.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 14, 2020)

For me  "community" has overtones of group-think, like everybody hss the same creed or whatever. "Forum" feels more like dialog between diverse individuals.


----------



## Jodee (Feb 14, 2020)

I would say *online* community or forum

On-line describes any one with on-line access around the country or world can access.
. 
If written in information literature 'off line' the word on-line would need to be included, would be my view.

*Forum* indicates more formal, specific place to discuss things but at the same time enjoying a community feel.
*Community* suggests a gathering for enjoyment and support generally.


*Forum Community *or *Community Forum* described precisely what we have here


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 14, 2020)

Done but my brain hurts now!

I had rationalised to myself that Community was better than Forum because it sounded friendlier. Then I read all the comments above! Hey ho. 

I disagree that the word 'online' is superfluous though. I agree with what @everydayupsanddowns said.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 14, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> In the olden days when we were still pink, not blue, it was known as Support Forum.  I think it a pity that the word "support" was lost.



I like "Support Forum"


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 14, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I like "Support Forum"


Same!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 14, 2020)

I sort of feel if you have to name something a community - it probably isn't one.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2020)

I would prefer either
Peer support forum.

online peer support forum


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I like "Support Forum"


Me also, as it identifies its main purpose - Support. Also I'd retain the 'Online', as this makes it unambiguously clear that it is a resource available on the interweb, 24/7.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 1, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> We want to find out how you think we should refer to the online forum.
> 
> *We are considering changing the name we use to describe our online forum. We want to hear from you to find out which one we should use.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 17, 2020)

I obviously missed this threa during my absence from the forum.
Probably too late now, but I also prefer to include the word Support, as that is what it is.

What was the reason for wanting to change the name?


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 17, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I obviously missed this threa during my absence from the forum.
> Probably too late now, but I also prefer to include the word Support, as that is what it is.
> 
> What was the reason for wanting to change the name?



Hello @SB2015 ,

the survey is still up. I think we will take it down at the end of the month, But the plan is try to have a consistent message on all our channels.


----------



## Calf00 (Mar 21, 2020)

Done


----------



## brisr949 (Apr 15, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I like "Support Forum"


Same.


----------



## Baz. (Apr 16, 2020)

Done here


----------



## Big Bear (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't like either
Option 1 community sounds like an exclusive club. Not welcoming
Option 2. Requires someone looking for help to understand a forum. 
Its more of a discussion and help group. 
Why not say so clearly?


----------



## YMFB (May 1, 2020)

IMO, nowadays the word forum is commonly used to describe an on-line community.  I voted for forum only, because it’s shorter and apparent.

i belong to a number of forums (now acceptable plural) some I pay for, others I don’t, I’ve left a well known campervan forum because of the level of unpleasantness by some members who the moderators have let run amok.  Having endured their bickering over Brexit I knew life was too short and I didn’t renew.  So my point is, whilst it’s an online community you don’t need those words to describe i.


----------



## Flutterby (May 2, 2020)

I like the old name of support forum. If you are searching for help thats what you want, and that's what we try to do here "support one another". The old name was a bit like "it does what it says on the tin"


----------

